# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  حرف في القرآن الكريم يعجز كل من حاول إعرابه

## أبو الصادق

حرف الفاء ... في قوله تعالى :

(( أفـلا يتدبرون القرآن ولو كان من عند غير اللـه لوجدوا فيه

اختلافا كثيرا ))

وقوله تعالى :

(( أفـحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون ))

وقوله تعالى :

(( ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفـلا يشكرون )) 

وقد اختلف النحويون في إعراب هذا الحرف ، وهم في ذلك على ثلاثة 

آراء :

( 1 ) : منهم من أعربه حرف عطف .

( 2 ) : ومنهم من أعربه حرف استئناف .

( 3 ) : ومنهم من أعربه حرف زيادة بغير توكيد .

ولكن أوجه الاعراب الثلاثة مردودة على صاحبيها .. وذلك للأسباب 

الأتية ...

أسباب تفنيد الأقوال الثلاثة :- 

( 1 ) : لا يكون حرف عطف ؛ لأن العطف يقتضي أمور ؛ هي :

أ / التشريك في الحكم الإعرابي .

ب / ووجود جملتين متكافئتين .

ج / وأن اللـه لم يرد منهم : ( الشكر ) ، و : ( التدبر ) ، و : ( 

التعقل ) ، و : ( التحسب ) بعد ذكر النص ، وإنما صيغة النصوص تشير 

إلى أنهم لم يشكرا ، ولم يتدبروا ، ولم يتعقلوا ، ولم يتحسبوا في

الماضي وإن كانت صيغة الأفعال مضارعة .

فأين هذا ؟

( 2 ) : لا يكون حرف استئناف ؛ لأن الاستئناف يقتضي انتهاء معنى 

الجملة الأولى تماما ، ثم البدء بجملة جديدة ، والجملة الأولى في

النصوص الكريمة كلها لم ينته معناها .

( 3 ) : لا يكون حرفا زائدا ؛ لأن النحويين اتفقوا على أنه لا يجوز أن

تكون هناك زيادة في الكلام بلا أن يكون معها غرض التوكيد ، والمواضع

التي وردت في القرآن الكريم كانت الزيادة لإفادة التوكيد ، وهنا لا

موجب لعده حرفا زائدا لعدم حاجة الموضع إلى هذا ، فليس في ما قيل

أي احتمالية للشك ها هنا .

فما هو اعراب هذا الحرف يا ترى ؟؟؟

اعراب حرف الفاء في الايات الكريمة السابقة :-

يعرب هذا الحرف على أنه حرف تزيين ، وهذا الإعراب بلاغي وليس نحويا ؛

لأن النحو ابن البلاغة ، ولذلك يقال في البلاغة النحو العالي .هذا والله أعلم ...

----------


## التراثي

بورك فيك على هذه الفائدة النفيسة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

(( وهذا الإعراب بلاغي وليس نحويا ؛))

وهل وجود إعراب بلاغي عالٍ يتعارض مع وجود إعراب نحوي نازل [بحسب مصطلح الحديث] أو هابط أو سافل أو منخفض أو .... ؟!

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

قال "أبو حيان في تفسيره: "
( أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ) : مذهب سيبويه والنحويين : أن أصل الكلام كان تقديم حرف العطف على الهمزة في مثل هذا ومثل (أَوَ لَمْ يَسِيرُوا),ْ (أثم إذا ما وقع) ، لكن لما كانت الهمزة لها صدر الكلام ، قدمت على حرف العطف ، وذلك بخلاف هل . وزعم الزمخشري أن الواو والفاء وثم بعد الهمزة واقعة موقعها ، ولا تقديم ولا تأخير ، ويجعل بين الهمزة وحرف العطف جملة مقدرة يصح العطف عليها ، وكأنه رأى أن الحذف أولى من التقديم والتأخير . وقد رجع عن هذا القول في بعض تصانيفه إلى قول الجماعة ، وقد تكلمنا على هذه المسألة في شرحنا لكتاب التسهيل . فعلى قول الجماعة يكون التقدير : فألا تعقلون ، وعلى قول الزمخشري يكون التقدير : أتعقلون فلا تعقلون ، أمكثوا فلم يسيروا في الأرض ، أو ما كان شبه هذا الفعل مما يصح أن يعطف عليه الجملة التي بعد حرف العطف" انتهى 1/339

----------


## محمد عبدالواحد

جزاكم الله كل خير

----------


## أم عماد

جزاكم الله خيرا على الفائدة

----------


## القارئ المليجي

واستطرادًا...
آيتان في كتاب الله - عزَّ وجلَّ - وُصفتا بـ أشْكَل ما في القرآن من الإعرب.
قال الله تعالى:
{{يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ المَوْتُ حِينَ الوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَأَصَابَتْكُم مُّصِيبَةُ المَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ الصَّلاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لاَ نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ثَمَناًّ وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلاَ نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا إِذاً لَّمِنَ الآثِمِينَ * فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْماً فَآخَرَانِ يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِن شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذاً لَّمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ}} [المائدة: 106، 107].

قال في "التحرير والتنوير":
وقد نقل الطيبي عن الزجَّاج أنَّ هذه الآية من أشْكَل ما في القرآن من الإعراب، وقال الفخر: رَوَى الواحدي عن عمر: هذه الآية أعْضَل ما في هذه السورة من الأحكام، وقال ابن عطيَّة عن مكّي بن أبي طالب: هذه الآيات عند أهل المعاني من أشْكَل ما في القرآن إعرابًا ومعنًى وحكمًا[1].
قال ابن عطية: وهذا كلام مَن لَم يقع له الثَّلَجُ في تفسيرها، وذلك بيِّن من كتابه.

وفي كتاب "اللباب" لابن عادل[2]:
هذه الآية وما بعدها من أشْكَلِ القُرآنِ حُكْمًا وإعْرابًا وتَفْسيرًا، ولم يَزَلِ العلماءُ يستَشْكلُونَها حتَّى قال مكيُّ بنُ أبي طالبٍ في كتابه المسمَّى بـ "الكشف": "هذه الآيةُ في قراءاتِها وإعرابها وتفْسيرها ومعانيها وأحكامِها من أصْعَب آيٍ في القُرْآن وأشْكلِها، قال: ويحتملُ أن يُبْسَطَ ما فيها من العلوم في ثلاثينَ ورقةً أو أكثر"، قال: "وقد ذكرنَاهَا مشروحةً في كتاب مفردٍ".
وقال ابن عطية: "وهذا كلامُ من لم يَقَعْ له الثَّلَجُ في تَفْسيرها، وذلك بَيِّنٌ من كتابه".
وقال السَّخَاوِيُّ: "لم أر أحدًا من العلماء تَخَلَّصَ كلامُه فيها من أوَّلها إلى آخرها"، وقال الواحديُّ: "وهذه الآية وما بعدها من أعوص ما في القرآن معنًى وإعرابًا وتفسيرًا".
ثم قال ابن عادل بعد ذلك:
قوله: "استحقّ"؛ قرأ الجمهور: "استُحِقَّ" مبنيًّا للمفعول، "الأولَيَانِ" رفعًا.
وقرأ حفصٌ عن عاصم: "اسْتَحَقَّ" مبنيًّا للفاعل، "الأوليَانِ" كالجماعة، وهي قراءة عبدالله بن عبَّاس وأمير المؤمنين عليٍّ - رضي الله عنهم - ورُوِيَتْ عن ابن كثيرٍ أيضًا.
وحمزةُ وأبو بكرٍ عن عاصمٍ[3]: "استُحِقَّ" مبنيًّا للمفعول كالجماعة، "الأوَّلِينَ" جمع "أوَّل" جمع المذكَّر السَّالِم.
والحسن البصريّ: "اسْتَحَقَّ" مبنيًّا للفاعل، و "الأوَّلانِ" مرفوعًا تثنية "أوَّل".
وابن سيرين كالجماعة، إلاَّ أنَّه نَصَبَ "الأوْلَيْينِ" تثنية "أوْلَى".
وقرئ: "الأوْلَيْنَ" بسكون الواو وفتْح اللام، جمع "أوْلَى" كالأعْلَيْنَ في جمعِ "أعْلََى".
ولمَّا وصل أبو إسحاق الزَّجَّاج إلى هذا الموضوع [الموضع]، قال: "هذا موضعٌ من أصْعَبِ ما في القرآن إعرابًا".
قال شهاب الدين[4]: ولعَمْرِي، إنَّ القولَ ما قالَتْ حَذَامِ؛ فإنَّ النَّاس قد دارَتْ رؤوسُهم في فَكِّ هذا التَّركيب.
 = = = = = =
[1]قال الإمام القرطبي: قلتُ: ما ذكره مكي - رحمه الله - ذكره أبو جعفرٍ النَّحَّاس قبله أيضًا.

[2]نقلته منه؛ لأن فيه غنية عمَّا في "البحر المحيط" و "الدر المصون"؛ لأنَّه تابع لهما.

[3]وكذلك قراءة خلف وقراءة يعقوب.

[4]يعني: السمين الحلبي، يراجع: الدر المصون.

----------

